# When do vizslas get grey muzzles?



## Shandroid (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi again! We will take our rescued V to the vet next week for a check up, but I was wondering when a V starts getting gray hairs around the muzzle. Our four year old rat terrier has grey around his muzzle and I was wanting to see if I could try to see what age Rusty might be. Thanks!!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Our breeder said some will start getting white as early as three yo. But others are quite a few years older. Your vet should be able to estimate based on teeth I think.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

I am sure every dog is different, but to give an idea from my only V dog. I started to notice random grey hairs after 5, by around 6 the underside of her chin was grey. She turns 7 at the end of this month and has grey on her eyebrows now and starting to get some random grey hairs on her muzzle. It has been progressing faster between 6 and 7 than it did between 5 and 6.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I also think it will vary from dog to dog. Here is a link to a previous thread on this subject, which you might find helpful:

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,2534.msg16543.html#msg16543

The Vet will usually have a good look at the teeth to try to answer the age question, as mentioned above.


----------



## Shandroid (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank you, everyone! I appreciate the answers, I think Rusty is still fairly young, but it is tough to tell by his teeth (although a vet would be able to tell). Plus, he has a broken canine! How awful! Scooter, our age 16 rat terrier had a broken canine at one time (lost the tooth), but he was older when it happened. Planning to take Rusty in for a check-up later this week.


----------

